# Need help washing my tires and rims!!!



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ and love using Meguiars products. But I need help and some advice on the best product to clean my rims and tires. I also would like to know what material my rims are chrome, alloy, mags. All I know is that they are 18inch. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I think the 18" wheels are alloy. For the cleaning of them check out autogeek.net for a great selection of detailing products and also check out this website/detailing product line Wheel Regimen | AMMO NYC for the cleaning of your rims and tires.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Meguiars has a lot of how to videos on how to clean and polish your wheels. All of the wheels on the cruzes are a alloy wheel that's "painted" with a clear coat finish. The ECO models are a polished alloy with a clear coat finish. Since they are a painted surface, id treat them like you would of the finish of your car. Use a good carwash soap and wash mitt and use little agitation. You obviously don't want to use the same wash mitt for both wheels and on your finish because you don't know what other particles you can pick up that might etch or grind into your paint. I was like you when I first started out. Had all sorts of questions to ask because of my wondering wonders lol. So don't ever be to eager to ask anything. Especially me. Ive been in this hobby for years and no some good ol' tricks I learned from the pros haha. Im more than willing to help and go to such great lengths to make it simple for anyone whos wanting to learn this hobby. Back on topic here. Wheels of today are as important as the paint on the car. A lot of people ignore them completely and don't care for them like they should....thus causing rust and corrosion, that is not very attractive at all.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

Optimum Power Clean cut 3:1 on wheels, tires, wheel wells works amazing. Spray on, let it dwell for a few and clean with a soft brush/sponge, then hose off. A gallon will last you forever cut 3:1 (3 parts water, one part OPC), it also works on tar, bugs or pretty much anything in the interior too. 


Optimum Power Clean™ All Purpose Cleaner 128 oz. Refill


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nobody here to plug Carid . Com new product line dang ...


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

I haven't tried this yet but plan on in the near future looks awesome.

Brake Dust Pro
https://www.dipyourcar.com/home.php?cat=37


----------



## klchiew (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd like to add: Sonax Full effect. It has pretty good cleaning power on brake dust; spray on, let dwell and rinse off. Additional stubborn grime comes off with wheel brush. Plus, I just like it when it turns red when it acts on the iron particles from the brake dust. On the bad side, it smells horrible.


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Haha...All my friends always roust me cuz my car is always so clean. I wash/detail the car myself as I've tried places but they always come just a bit short. I do wash it every weekend which makes it about a 1/2 job. If I dont do it every week, it just takes longer to clean. I only use standard dish soap from about the middle of the doors down including the wheels. Just water on the rest(minimizes water spots n fading). I havent replaced pads as of yet...but am pleasantly surprised on the little amount of brake dust. I wax once a month or so. Aside from product to make the rubber shine, thats it....may be its diff in other states but i drive 75mis/per day, freeway and the wheels and rims look just as good as the day I got the car... my .02 cents...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

Cruzado said:


> Haha...All my friends always roust me cuz my car is always so clean. I wash/detail the car myself as I've tried places but they always come just a bit short. I do wash it every weekend which makes it about a 1/2 job. If I dont do it every week, it just takes longer to clean. I only use standard dish soap from about the middle of the doors down including the wheels. Just water on the rest(minimizes water spots n fading). I havent replaced pads as of yet...but am pleasantly surprised on the little amount of brake dust. I wax once a month or so. Aside from product to make the rubber shine, thats it....may be its diff in other states but i drive 75mis/per day, freeway and the wheels and rims look just as good as the day I got the car... my .02 cents...


Dish soap? What could possibly make you think that's a good idea?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Dish soap? What could possibly make you think that's a good idea?


Dish soap will actually dry out all the rubber trims and seals. Its never a good idea to wash your car with dish soap as it has harmful detergents in it. The only time using dish soap to wash your car is when your wanting to remove your existing wax really fast. You just don't want to use it on a consistent basis as pros detailers say.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chicago Tommy (Oct 23, 2013)

klchiew said:


> I'd like to add: Sonax Full effect. It has pretty good cleaning power on brake dust; spray on, let dwell and rinse off. Additional stubborn grime comes off with wheel brush. Plus, I just like it when it turns red when it acts on the iron particles from the brake dust. On the bad side, it smells horrible.


It does stink, but it works well. Same thing with IronX though. To the OP, just use Meg's Hot Rims as directed on the bottle. It should get you where you want to be. Find good brushes to use it with and you'll be shining in no time. Sonax looks sooooooo cool though. 





chevycruze2012 said:


> Dish soap will actually dry out all the rubber trims and seals. Its never a good idea to wash your car with dish soap as it has harmful detergents in it. The only time using dish soap to wash your car is when your wanting to remove your existing wax really fast. You just don't want to use it on a consistent basis as pros detailers say.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah, I concur. Don't EVER use dish wash soap. Not only are you drying out the trim and seals, but also the paint!!! Paint has natural oils, and you're trying to strip them with dish wash soap. Ugh, whomever started this rumor that it's good for auto paint is a moron.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chicago Tommy said:


> ...Yeah, I concur. Don't EVER use dish wash soap. Not only are you drying out the trim and seals, but also the paint!!! Paint has natural oils, and you're trying to strip them with dish wash soap. Ugh, whomever started this rumor that it's good for auto paint is a moron...


The idea behind it is all dish was liquid is marked hand soap so how could it be harmful in everyday automotive applications? If I don't have my rainx car wash, I just hose the car down and press on till I can get the appropriate materials to put hands on the paint. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chicago Tommy (Oct 23, 2013)

Why RainX? Just curious. Are you using their all in one wash/wax? I've never heard anything good or bad about their product and every detailing forum I'm a member of would never lower themselves to use it. I believe Meg's Ultimate Wash has some wax in it as well. Might wanna double check that. I know for sure they have a wash/wax spray for quick cleanings.


----------

